# Travel Insurance Advice



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. My wife will be heading to the States for a while (2-4 months) and I have a problem with health insurance. My company provides insurance for us but it excludes the US and Canada. With that being the case I am looking for health insurance which will cover us while in the US for extended periods of time. Please respond with your suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you are using a travel agent for booking your tickets, they generally have information on insurance plans tailored for such trips.
Otherwise, just search the websites of AXA gulf or similar?


----------



## Linda_11 (May 27, 2010)

Try Columbus Direct travel insurance (just google it and you can buy online). They have really good medical cover and their worldwide policies always include USA/CAN. I have an annual policy with them which only covers trips up to 60 days, but they also sell policies for longer trips.

Here's a discount code that I found in another forum: ME841

Not sure if it still works, but I got 10% off!


----------

